# The Story of Helen & Baby Saint.



## Tuckerbunnies (Sep 8, 2011)

It was a Wednesday April 1st 2009 and at about 9.00 at night we had a telephone call from our friend at the time who had a rabbit rescue centre in North Yorkshire and she said that a lady had rang her to say that she was out jogging with her friend when they came across what they thought was rubbish at the side of a busy road but on a closer inspection it was a Mother and baby rabbit huddled together. 
At the time of the call we lived in Preston, Lancashire in the UK and the rabbits had been dumped in St Helens, Merseyside which was about an hour away from us.
Our friend gave my Husband Mike the telephone number of the lady who had took the Mother and baby home and they arranged to meet half way and Mike would take the bunnies off her and off he went to collect them.

I heard Mike arrive home and I ran to open the front door to let him in, as he passed me with the pet carrier I said 'How's it looking', 'Not good' was his reply.

We took the Mother out first and her nails were long and her bottom was dirty and she was alive with mites that were all down her back and she was constantly trying to bite at herself and screaming. Her back legs were splayed and she seemed to have a deformity of the spine, she was also very fat which made us think that she could be pregnant, she was also very nervous.







Helen's back covered in mites.





Mike cleaned Helen's bottom, put some stuff on her to kill the mites and trimmed her nails and put her inside an indoor cage with plenty of soft hay, and a dish of pellet food and greens and herbs.
Next Mike took the baby out of the pet carrier and my heart broke, she was tiny about 3-4 weeks old, her bottom was covered in dirt and urine and her eyes were just full closed with matter and she had a badly deformed back right leg and was also very dehydrated.
Mike gave her a couple of syringes of water and then bathed her eyes and pus just oozed out of them both, he gently cleaned her bottom and trimmed away the fur that had become matted with mess and urine round her bottom.
At this stage we were both crying as we couldn't quite believe that someone could dump them both in such a state and walk away leaving them there in obvious hope that they would die.




You can see how small Baby Saint is compared to the syringe.









Safe and warm at last.










We took Helen and Baby Saint ( we named them after St Helens in Merseyside)to our friends rabbit rescue in North Yorkshire as we were worried about Baby Saint's eyes. Both bunnies saw a rabbit specialist and vet and Helen was spayed and while she was being spayed they drained loads of fluid from her tummy, her spine was twisted and we have recently found out she has a hernia.

Baby Saint is totally blind and the specialist think's that someone has tried to poke her eyes out, she has a badly deformed right leg and her left leg is dislocated and she couldn't be spayed as she is so badly damaged as they also think she had been stood on.

On the 3rd May 2009 we collected Helen and Baby Saint from our friends rescue to live with us and the rest of our rescue buns, we don't rehome our buns they all live out their days here at the Tuckerbunnies warren.

Mike and Baby Saint in March 2010.





Baby Saint










Baby Saint Now!





Helen is clear of mites now and her coat is as shiny as those big eyes of her's with having a twisted spine she is apt to get back pain and is on medication sometimes she rolls over and can't get back up and so we are there straight away to give her a gentle hand back up and she absolutely loves Baby Saint and is still very protective of her special girl.
Helen Now!















Baby Saint has her legs constantly checked every day for sore's or wounds, God has given her lovely long front legs and she uses these to pull herself along with the help of her disabled leg that she sort of uses as a crutch, she loves toys that she can toss about or hanging toys that she can nudge or knock with her head and she is the happiest little bunny that you have ever seen.
We know her life will be short due to her damaged little body and she is just starting with arthritis in her front legs so she is on medication but every single day we have her is a bonus as to us they are both so very special.
We will never know just what they went through to end up like they did,we will never know who dumped them but what we do know is that they are now safe and they will never be hurt again!
Helen and Baby Saint our very special girls.






:hearts:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, it makes me sick to read about how these little Beauties were treated. The person who did should be sent to jail and have the key thrown away.

Then you read about the kindness you and your hubby showed these same two bunnies. My heart goes out to the two of you. The world needs more people like you.:hug2:

These two bunnies started out with a very rough life but ended up in a paradise. They are so lucky and I'm sure they know it.

More pictures please of these two lovely bunnies.:weee:inkbouce::yahoo::clapping:inkelepht:

Susan


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Sep 8, 2011)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Hi, it makes me sick to read about how these little Beauties were treated.Â  The person who did should be sent to jail and have the key thrown away.
> 
> Then you read about the kindness you and your hubby showed these same two bunnies.Â  My heart goes out to the two of you.Â  The world needs more people like you.:hug2:
> 
> ...



Oh 'Thank You' for the kind words 

We don't know who did such an evil thing to these innocent little creatures to this day and we have wondered if Helen had any more kits besides Baby Saint and what became of them if she did 

I will certainly post more photos of them if I am allowed to on this thread


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2011)

The more pictures the better.:biggrin2::laughsmiley::weee:inkbouce:arty0002::clapping::wiggleanic::running bunny:bunny18:rabbithop:happybunny::happyrabbit:

Susan


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Sep 8, 2011)

This is where Helen and Baby Saint live, because of Baby Saint being disabled we have vet bed down and mats to protect her little legs. The pen is all on one level so that Baby Saint can get around ok and we try to leave everything where it is as she soons get's disorientated and will go round in circles.
Both Helen and Baby Saint are incontinent and so their vet bed and mats are changed every other day.
We use 'potting trays' instead of litter trays for some of the buns, they are ideal for disabled bunnies being so low and two buns have ample room to sit together in them.
Baby Saint loves her's.
If you are all wondering why we call her Baby Saint it's due to her baby fur which she still has and her beautiful baby face she is a like the 'Peter Pan' of the bunny world 











Baby Saint in her big litter tray.





With Mummy Helen.





Getting washed by Helen.





Baby Saint relaxing.





Helen getting a big kiss off Daddy Tucker.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. :heartbeat::inlove::big kiss:

I see Baby Saint and Helen have Daddy Tuckerwrapped around their cute little paws.:biggrin2:

Susan:nod


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Sep 8, 2011)

When I hear things like this it makes me lose faith in humanity but then I hear stories of people like you and your husband who took these poor babies in and my faith is restored a bit. This is the reason pet stores shouldn't just sell to anyone, without them being educated first.

I hope Mama and Baby are doing well.

-Brit


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Sep 8, 2011)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Beautiful pictures.Â  :heartbeat::inlove::big kiss:
> 
> I see Baby Saint and Helen have Daddy TuckerÂ wrapped around their cute little paws.:biggrin2:
> 
> Susan:nod



Oh yes Mike loves them to bits and they both know it and he spoils them,well we both spoil all the rabbits they are our lives :hearts


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Sep 8, 2011)

BrittanyandFruFru wrote:


> When I hear things like this it makes me lose faith in humanity but then I hear stories of people like you and your husband who took these poor babies in and my faith is restored a bit. This is the reason pet stores shouldn't just sell to anyone, without them being educated first.
> 
> I hope Mama and Baby are doing well.
> 
> -Brit



'Thank You' 

Helen and Baby Saint are very well at the moment they are waiting for their tea, they both have good appetites


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2011)

Isn't Tea like an afternoon snack?:?

Susan:confused2:


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Sep 8, 2011)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Isn't Tea like an afternoon snack?:?
> 
> Susan:confused2:



Tea is like an evening meal

Breakfast, Lunch or Dinner, Tea


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 8, 2011)

ray: Thank you so much. I can't begin to express my feelings about those who abused those two little precious bunnies. Drawing and quartering would be too kind and too quick.


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Apr 30, 2014)

I have just come to say that sadly we had to have Baby Saint put to sleep on the 3rd October 2013 she had an eye infection which was being treated but the eye became swollen and we took her to our vet. The eye was very badly infected and it was due to be removed and we took her in for her Op and the infection had backed up into her brain and so we had to let her go. We were absolutely devastated as she was a big part of our lives and so very very special. 

We still have her Mother Helen who has been poorly as well and struggled without her Daughter Baby Saint as they had always been together and never parted but she is doing ok at the moment but doesn't venture far. 
* *



* *


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 30, 2014)

I have just read your wonderful story, how lucky these two bunnies were to be adopted and they have surely had so much happiness after their terrible ordeal. I am so very sorry to hear about Baby Saint, she was such a special little girl and I am sure you are devastated to lose her. Poor Helen, she must be missing her terribly but I am sure the love she gets from you will get her through this. My thoughts are with you and Helen.


----------

